# ...



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

If you're interested, please email me asap!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'm looking for one . . .*

A couple of guys I work with have 530i's so I'll see if either one is a taker.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: I'm looking for one . . .*

Woohoo! 

Thanks Scott! 



scottn2retro said:


> *A couple of guys I work with have 530i's so I'll see if either one is a taker. *


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

About how much would it cost them and could you help with the install? What about airbag?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Check your PM!


scottn2retro said:


> *About how much would it cost them and could you help with the install? What about airbag? *


----------

